

Comcast monitors Twitter - dbreunig
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/06/comcast-twitter-and-the-chicken-trust-me-I-have-a-point/

======
johnrob
PR at work. I'd like to think that Comcast follows blogs and twitters, looking
for unhappy customers. However, I'm willing to bet that a PR person picked up
Arrington's tweet and said 'fix this or face negative branding'. If you aren't
an influential blogger, don't expect companies to fix your problems with any
haste.

------
neilk
Stop thinking that corporations are monolithic entities. "Comcast monitors
Twitter" is as correct as saying "Stanford founded Google" or "The Graham
family is working on a Lisp variant".

Someone at Comcast follows Arrington's tweets, or uses a service like Google
Alerts. It might be for work, or it might just be for the same reasons any of
us might do such things. Maybe that person emails the link to someone who is
able to do something about it. The end.

------
diego
They could use our beta tool:
[http://twist.flaptor.com/freq?gram=comcast&submit=Show+t...](http://twist.flaptor.com/freq?gram=comcast&submit=Show+trends)

(Running on a desktop machine right now, please be gentle)

~~~
inovica
looks cool

------
nreece
That's what they said about the phone, until millions got one, and then
gradually, voice support deteriorated. Imagine another few thousand people
takling about the Comcast problem on Twitter. Will Comcast execs be able to
follow Twitter to address individual problems as closely as they do now. I
have my doubts.

------
samwise
why go tru all this. All they need is to monitor their customer service lines
to help customers.

------
yawl
I am very curious how do they track blogs about them: special software?
subscribe search result as feed? or simply do manual search every x minutes?

~~~
pg
Maybe Twitter finally has a business model here.

~~~
astrec
Or Tweetscan etc. has a business model and Twitter commercializes their API
taking the cream off the top.

Twitter is bigger than we imagine.

------
pierrefar
Does Comcast monitor all of Twitter or just Michael Arrington's?

